# Форум для размышляющих > Моя проблема >  целка

## Всеволод

Хочу умереть, мне уже скоро 24 а я всё ещё девственник. Я не буду рассказывать предысторию почему так вышло . Я не говорю что мне не дают или вроде того. Просто я сам очень этого боюсь , боюсь опозориться уже как с лет 18-ти когда были первые намеки на близость . Друзья уже во всю щеголяли с девчонками знали что говорить что делать и прочее. Я наверное когда родился у меня из прошивки вырезали навыки общения с девушками. Я сам очень хочу близости но и сам же её избегаю из за страха , я же даже не знаю как целоваться. Мне кажется что если будет сидеть рядом девушка я её приобниму поцелую в шею я сразу обкончаюсь. Не говоря уже о сексе . Это пздц какойто , если раньше дело не доходило до постели просто из за стеснения а сейчас просто из за страха .Ведь я уже не молодой значит всё уже должен уметь и знать. А я нихуя не знаю и не умею ведь с первых же секунд будет понятно что я не такой что во мне что то не так. У меня своя квартира ,машина. Но оно и понятно, деньги мне не на кого было тратить. Когда мне было 22 я напился и вызвал себе проститутку , я вел себя уверенно отвел её в спальню и…. а нихуя не было, у меня не встал . Она делала минет пыталась меня возбудить вроде немного получилось я попытался ей присунуть и нихуя не получилось он стал вялым . Я ей заплатил сказал что то типо уебывай у меня нет настроения . Выпроводил её а сам сел и просто осознал всё произошедшее . За многолетним онанизмом на порно меня перестало возбуждать женское тело в реальности . Это ещё подлило масла в огонь . У меня встает от одной мысли о сексе ,от красивой девушки которую вижу в живую , даже просто от порно. А вот когда дело дошло до секса оно вон как вышло . Теперь я ещё сильней стал избегать девушек . Смысл так существовать ? У меня никогда не будет семьи , детей. Я с каждый годом становлюсь тупее , может длительная депрессия так сказывается . Друзья , родственники даже и не догадываются что у меня такие проблемы . Никто из моих знакомых и не поверит что я целка .

----------


## June

> я напился


 Порно тоже бухой смотришь?

----------


## Всеволод

иногда смотрю когда бухаю

----------


## trypo

в 24 своя хата , тачка , даже если не тратить на баб - это достижение как ни крути.
если не встал на одну отдельно взятую проститутку - это никак не значит , что ты уже не стоячий по жизни.
тем более по пьяни - у пьяных может не вставать , чисто из-за алкоголя.
первый блин комом - это  не конец света.
вызывай следующую по трезваку - смелость она не в водке , а в искренности .
скажи девке , что ты целка - они обучены для таких ситуаций ,
специально для тебя обучены.

надо продолжать тыкаться дальше -
в этом деле опыт приходит только с опытом.
суперменами в сексе с первых разов рождается весьма небольшой процент мужиков.
если ты не такой супермен , значит ты просто обычный мужик , как и все твои друзья.

----------


## 4ёрный

Чувак, не делай проблему на ровном месте. У меня первый секс был примерно в 21 год. С любимой девушкой (в СССР ведь секса не было). А с проститутками я вообще, наверное, не смогу никогда. Ну не стоит на них))) Так что не парься. Когда надо будет - все должно быть о'кей. И поменьше сиди в интернете. Так ты себе никого не найдешь.

----------


## Человек из будущего

Сева, девственность в 24 это вообще не проблема. Зачем люди делают из этого трагедию для меня всегда остаётся загадкой. Это не стоит таких терзаний, страданий и переживаний. Проблема скорее в другом, - в одиночестве. Если бы ты познал женщину, и потом при виде девственника на его жалобы о жизни из-за этого, тебе было бы просто смешно. Проблема в одиночестве, в тотальном твоём одиночестве. Проститутку ты потрогал хоть надеюсь? Ты хочешь свою семью? Хватит ли у тебя жизненной энергии жить в отношениях? У тебя есть друзья? Подруги? Если ты не умеешь общаться, конечно будет сложно с кем-то сдружиться, но чем-то ты должен увлекаться, раз у тебя закрепились стереотипы о девственности, значит ты живешь интересами определённой группы в социуме, в обществе. Значит тебе надо найти похожую тян, и задружиться. Но тебе надо больше общаться, прокачивать навыки общения. Самому стать интересным.

----------


## mertvec

Я с каждый годом становлюсь тупее , может длительная депрессия так сказывается .

Это да, депрессия тупит ппц как. 

И это... На эту не встал, вызови другую. =) Попробуй не напиваться и вызвать проститутку. Или напиться, вызвать, и сказать ей, что, мол, не знаю что... Это же как кассиры в магазине - вы раз увиделись и больше никогда не пересекётесь. 

В 24 без опыта - это стрёмно. Я сам первый раз был с женщиной в 22 года, и то, можно сказать, что мне с ней повезло. А тебе именно опыт нужен или "та единственная"? Если опыт - то дувешки по вызову. Если "та единственная", то я вот отчаялся. И даже не потому, что все вокруг грязные и порочные, и мне цветочек нужен. Просто без этого опыта, без уверенности, без умения понимать невербальные знаки внимания, я, например, не могу вообще общаться с кем-либо. Т.е. мой круг общения около 10 лет неизменен, и вот это как раз проблема.

Это на 146% банально звучит, но многие проблемы мы сами себе накручиваем. Просто если не накручивать, то это не проблема, а недостаток. А недостатки можно скрывать, можно преподносить так, чтобы это небыло ПРОБЛЕМОЙ!!! Вот почему я другим могу такие советы давать, а себе не могу? гипертрофированая самокритика это отстой.

Сам хочу проститутку вызвать. Хочется сотворить с женщиной то, что моя нынешняя партнёрша... не перенесёт (проверяли) =). Ибо не удовлетворяет она меня, оказывается. 6 лет спим вместе и только сейчас понял, что не удовлетворяет. Но это тоже опыт. Когда мы только встретились я тоже даже целоваться не умел, поэтому на тот момент её возможностей мне было за глаза. А сейчас она для меня слишком... слабенькая, чтоли. ... А вот вызвать стремаюсь. Это как вообще? Как пиццу заказать, чтоли?

Еслит бы я обкончался от того, что поцеловал девушку в шею, я бы ей сказал, что она меня ппц как возбуждает. Красивая. И поцеловал бы её ещё как минимум раз. А через минут 5-10-15 я был бы готов и на большее., чем поцелуй. Про себя ты такого сказать не можешь?

Вообще я даже завидую немного. =) Это какое же должно быть возбуждение, чтобы кончить от поцелуя? Мне бы так... У меня такого небыло никогда.

Если никто из твоих знакомых не поверит, что у тебя небыло женщины, то это даже хорошо. Плохо, это когда по твоему поведению ясно, что с тобой что-то не так. 

А вообще с людьми ты нормально общаешься? У меня вот проблема. Я конечно могу сказать Сдрасте и Досвидания, время, там, подсказать, но завязать новое знакомство и поддержать его, общаться с человеком, проникать в его жизнь и впускать его в свою - этого я не как не умел никогда, так и не умею. И это убивает многие перспективы.

----------


## Хочу в Dignitas

Del

----------


## Игорёк

Хочу в Dignitas,
А не наоборот ли ? 
Не на луне ль ты живешь ?)

----------


## Хочу в Dignitas

Что  наоборот?

----------


## Nabat

Да все правильно он говорит, Игорек. По себе сужу. До 30 лет приходилось немало сил и ресурсов в дела эти вкладывать, сейчас 
за мной все бегают - студентки, разведенки, даже некоторые замужние...
Вот только, как говорится, меня уже согласие более пугает чем отказ)
Вообще, конечно, иной раз жутко напрягает эта потребность, как издевательство, как напоминание, что мы лишь игрушка в руках 
природы. 
Ну ничего, скоро голландцы сделают секс-роботов, тогда то мы и освободимся. А потом к ним дополнение выйдет - приготовление пищи и мытье посуды.
Дожить бы))

----------


## microbe

У меня наоборот, в свои 18-25 лет девахи сами иногда подваливали, а сейчас в 35-лет уже ничего такого нет, то есть самому нужно прикладывать умение. Так что Игорёк прав, в молодости больше шансов, ибо не знаю как у других. Вон сродный брат в свои 36-лет ездит на тачке премиум-класса и то жалуется что не может девах цеплять как раньше. Сейчас больше через Интернет знакомиться нужно, а в реале без знакомых тяжко.

----------


## Eleuterius

Никак не смог пройти мимо этой темы. Хоть и похоже на троллинг, я все же черкану пару строк. Мне как-то помогли и я почему-то почувствовал, что просто обязан сделать нечто подобное для кого-нибудь. Сначала расскажу свою историю, а потом уж рекомендацию, которая более чем очевидна.

Я прекрасно понимаю автора темы. Я тоже был девственником. Даже не целовался. А было мне уже 21.  До 18 лет я жутко переживал по этому поводу, друзья рассказывали о своих приключениях, а мне приходилось выдумывать истории, чтобы не быть белой вороной. Я очень сильно боялся девчонок, до такой степени, что начинал невероятно сильно потеть в их присутствии. Комплексовал по поводу размера своего краника и все в подобном духе. И примерно в 18, когда поступил в универ, тревога куда-то ушла. Я перестал по этому поводу париться. Ну нет у меня секса, да и хрен с ним. Тем более я был весьма симпатичным парнем (тогда, конечно, я этого не понимал), причем и деньги были (в какой-то момент их не стало, потому что я не понимал, зачем работать, ибо не знал на что их тратить). И девочки в универе меня брали за ручку и садили возле себя, мол давай знакомиться. Причем одна девчонка была прям в моем вкусе. Помню, как только увидел её в первый раз, пялился на стройные длинные ножки слишком долго и крайне неприлично. А тут она берет меня за руку и все что мне остается, это сказать “Да”. Но мне уже было в лом, тупо лень. Это ведь нужно куда-то ее водить, гулять, а меня уже с головой накрыло депресуха. И я подумал, что лучше я буду сидеть один дома под сериальчики (идиот). Жизнь моя пошла по п**де, ибо я потерял всякий смысл своего пребывания на этой грешной планете. Бросил универ, забросил работу, пустился во все тяжкие, потратил все накопления.. При этом было очень сильное, как сказала моя подруга “желание любить и быть любимым”. Крч заколебусь рассказывать всю свою жизнь, ближе к главному.

Все что меня могло остановить от суицида, это привязанность к человеку, любофф то есть (в каком-то смысле). В общем когда я уже собрался вскрываться, написал старой знакомой, с которой никогда не виделся (в интернете общались). Сказал прямо, если хочешь увидеться, приезжай, в противном случае через месяц-другой, если вдруг передумаешь, я могу попросту не ответить по некоторым причинам. С большим скрипом она таки приехала. Это было неожиданно. Моё приглашение - прыжок в пропасть для меня. Её приезд - такой же прыжок в пропасть для нее. В первый день я еле переборол себя, чтобы обнять её и отправиться домой спать. Следующий день был показательным. Мы валялись на пляже, оба не решаясь что либо предпринять. И тут я обратился к своей черной дыре (начал думать, что если все бессмысленно, если все мы рано или поздно умрем, не стоит бояться взять за руку человека, который тебе нравится). И я сделал это. Просто взял её руку и все. Она расплакалась (потом сказала, что именно об этом мечтала), мы так и валялись, взявшись за руки, тихонько поглаживая пальцами кисти друг друга. Потом зашли взяли жратвы и зашли к ней в номер поужинать. Сидели разговаривали, стреляли глазками. Честно говоря не помню каким мать его образом и под каким предлогом мы оказались оба в кровати. Мы лежали на боку и смотрели друг другу в глаза. Думаю, раз уж я совершил геройский поступок и взял девушку за руку, можно совершить в своей жалкой жизни еще что-нибудь более безумное! И я ей честно признался, что никогда в своей жизни не целовался. И попросил её поцеловать меня. Знаешь, это было прекрасно. Конечно, не так как в фильмах и книгах. Не было аккуратного, нежного робкого поцелуя. Меня давай тра**ать в рот)))) Я был немного шокирован (много, пизд**ц как много!!). Но мне нравилось, я начал повторять движения за ней (а что мне еще оставалось?). Она мне потом сказала, что не верит, что я никогда не целовался (оказывается, это очень просто, словно эта способность врожденная). Мы целовались несколько часов. Естественно хотелось большего. Наши тела переплетались и терлись друг об друга. Она прекрасна знала, что я девственник. И как бы уже намекала, да  и я прекрасно понимал по уровню её тепла и влажности, что как бэ пора. Но, сцука, СТРАШНО!! Я что-то невнятно начал бормотать, давай завтра, я еще не готов и все такое (мы вместе над этим поржали). Крч я побежал к себе в номер бриться -___- На следующий день все повторяется, мы валяемся, целуемся уже хрен знает сколько часов, а тела так и танцуют сами по себе, ничуть не уставая. Я хочу её, но у меня, ВНИМАНИЕ!, не встает. Я ей честно признаюсь, что у меня один из самых больших страхов, это как раз что в момент близости у меня не встанет. И вот этот кошмар происходит наяву. Благо она была понимающая и мудрая женщина. Мы пытались реанимировать моего друга разными способами, но ничего не выходило. Зашли на мой профиль в порнохабе и давай дрочить на моё избранное порно. Не помогло. Она включила свой ролик, тоже не вышло. Мы проводили ещё всяко разные манипуляции над моим краном, но все глухо. Невероятно стремное чувство. Зашли на эротический форум и давай спрашивать, что делать с девственником, если у него не встает. Нам так и ответили, что если не встает, то даже не стоит дальше пробовать, не моё это и всё))) Мы уже все текли, то есть ржали до слез. На следующий день он то вставал немного, то снова погасал. Только я вошёл в неё, как подумал о чем-то другом и всё сошло на нет. Она даже шутила, можно ли меня считать после этого девственником. Крч снова ничего не вышло. На следующий день я включил свой любимый инструментальный трек. Мы под него целовались, ласкали друг друга. В какой-то момент я отключился и растворился в приятных ощущениях. И О ЧУДО, мой солдат наконец проснулся. Всё вышло. А потом снова. Несколько недель у меня постоянно были промахи, то есть всё зависело от того, чувствовал я ответную реакцию от нее или нет. Если я чувствовал, что ей нравится, у меня всё работало. Но как только я начинал подозревать, что её нравится не так сильно, как мне хотелось бы, мой солдат засыпал мертвым сном. Я могу еще очень много букв по этому поводу написать…

В общем расклад очень простой, как и вся жизнь. Готов сдохнуть? Отлично! Терять, значит, тебе совершенно нечего, а это, поверь, очень и очень хорошо. Какая разница что подумают люди, если сегодня вечером ты скроешься и уже ничего не будешь чувствовать? Да и проститутка, на которую у тебя не встал, тоже помрет. И даже её дети, в случае если она будет рассказывать им эту историю, потому что рано или поздно вся человеческая цивилизация канет в небытие. Хватит переживать, хватит бояться. Ты игрок и время игры ограничено. Не хочешь играть? Не играй, тебя никто не заставляет, выпиливайся и дело с концом. Всё еще живой? Ну что ж, так будь гуманным, не мучай себя. Если остаешься в игре, играй так как тебе нравится. Страхи мигом отбросить не удастся, но со временем они уйдут (либо уйдёшь ты, лол). В общем все будет хорошо, рано или поздно, так или иначе. Отпусти все страхи и позволь себе наслаждаться. Удачи!

И да. Можешь хранить свою тычинку для того самого пестика, прям как я. А можно действительно побороть свой страх с помощью проститутки, как ты и пробовал. Благо понимающих проституток тоже довольно много. Гайдов в интернете по этому поводу завались.

----------


## trypo

еще один альфач черканул свою историю успеха..
суицидятся не те люди , которым нечего терять (скрытые альфачи) , 
а те , кто уже все потерял.
разница - пропасть.

----------


## Eleuterius

Не считаю себя кем-либо. Думаю, каждый человек и “тот” и “иной”, в большей или меньшей степени. Мир недуален. Хех, точнее он хрен знает какой, недуальное мышления - всего лишь еще один способ мыслить, который имеет преимущества над дуальным. 
Пропасть? Хм, возможно. Что именно ты имеешь ввиду под “все потерял”. Ведь “ВСЕ” для каждого человека разное, всё зависит от его ценностей. Кто-то пойдёт скинется с моста, узнав что акции компании, владельцем которой он являлся, упали ниже плинтуса и он остался без гроша в кармане. Кто-то вскроется от неразделенной любви. А кто-то от того, что потерял вроде бы действительно ВСЁ, работу, жену, ребенка, друзей. Не так давно читал про мужика, который потерял в автокатастрофе свою жену и дочку. Он  царапал окровавленными ногтями асфальт и выл от боли. А через 5 лет пришёл в норму, у него новая жена, два ребенка. И он снова улыбается. То есть он вроде бы все потерял и должен был сдохнуть, но… что произошло? 

Ведь когда ты потерял всё, тебе уже нечего терять. Или нет? Раскрой пожалуйста свою мысль, в последнее время я очень туго соображаю. Мне кажется это синонимичные ситуации и огромной разницы между ними нет. Ну, возьмем автора топика. Что он может потерять? Квартиру, машину? Смешно)) Ни семьи, ни детей, ни обязательств, он свободен! Волен творить что вздумается (ну почти). Возьмем меня, когда мне было 19-20 лет. Что я мог потерять? Место в универе, квартиру и машину? (отец подарил). Ни девушки, ни чувства семьи (то есть плевать на родню с высокой колокольни). Что тут можно потерять, когда НИЧЕГО нет? Да и сейчас тоже самое. То есть людям лет до 25 нечего терять, так что ж тогда они суицидятся? Да и когда ты теряешь “ВСЕ” в 35, это не означает, что все кончено. Будущее скрыто туманом и неизвестно, что будет впереди. В 40 может у него снова ВСЕ будет. А может и нет. ЧТобы знать наверняка, нужно дожить до преклонного возраста и с этой огромной высоты посмотреть на свою прошедшую жизнь. Тогда будет видно. Но это ведь невозможно..

Trypo, я тебя не понял, к сожалению; если будет время, растолкуй свою мысль для особо тупых.
Я лишь хочу сказать закомплексованным парням, что не стоит париться по поводу секса. Проблема не в сексе, а в одиночестве. Отпусти ситуацию, просто общайся с людьми, в том числе и с девушками и все срастется само собой. Ну а если тебя это так мучает, реши проблему, наступи страху на горло и вызови проститутку. А лучше в салон сходи, там комфортнее и выбор девушек есть. Когда прекрасные феи будут стоять возле тебя, выдави из себя какую-нибудь шутку. Кто хоть немного улыбнётся, хватай за руку и веди в номер. Не нужно её с порога тра**ть, проститутки тоже люди, девушки с ранимыми сердечками и непростой судьбой. Ложишься на кровать и начинаешь болтать о своих проблемах, комплексах. Желательно раздеться и обнять друг друга. И забей на своего друга, который не встает, ты его хозяин или он твой?XD)) ПРосто нежься в объятьях дамы, общайся. Несколько часов. Желание не проснулось? Повтори тоже самое позже. Рано или поздно проснется, это неизбежно. Потихоньку помаленьку страх близости уйдёт и останется голое желание. Практически любую проблему можно решить, пока ты еще дышишь и сердце твое бьется. А когда ты синий труп, то и переживать уже некому будет. Крч расслабься, жизнь дермо и не стоит по какому-либо поводу серьезно переживать, все умрем. Поэтому прямо сейчас пошли на**й учебу, работу, друзей, всех и всё, что тебе мешает. Сделай себе выходной, устрой себе праздник. Делай то, что тебе доставляет удовольствие. Элементарно жратва, питье и хобби вечером. Купи цветочек и подари незнакомой даме на улице, в кино, в кафе. И просто насладись её улыбкой.

----------


## jozh

> еще один альфач черканул свою историю успеха..
> суицидятся не те люди , которым нечего терять (скрытые альфачи) , 
> а те , кто уже все потерял.
> разница - пропасть.


 Суицидятся те, кто не читал Тайцзи) "Всякая вещь, достигшая предела собственного развития, превращается в свою противоположность". Потерял все? Значит некая "вещь" в твоей судьбе достигла предела и только нежелание видеть открывшиеся возможности не пускает дальше. Так думаю.

----------


## trypo

нечего терять = нет никаких ограничителей - можешь творить все , что тебе угодно.
если есть желание или надежда - какая-нибудь мотивация.
все потерял - потерял ко всему и надежду, и желания, и мотивацию - нечего творить.

можно , конечно , попинать себя за лень , как пишет товарищь jozh - но, это пусть живые себя пинают ,
у кого есть причины жить.
тем , у кого таких причин нет , лень не мешает умереть по свей воле.

пс. это не форум закомплексованных в сексе парней - наверняка где-то есть и такой форум - это форум суицидников.
я не против проповедников жизни - делайте свое дело - просто здесь не все проповедники жизни.

----------


## Eleuterius

Да, сейчас стало намного понятнее, спасибо! По большому счету согласен.. но сей факт, что мне нечего терять, вовсе не уничтожает, например, мою лень, а только усугубляет положение, и многие желания остается только нереализованными хотелками. Если кто-то потерял ВСЁ, вряд ли он попрется на су форум, будет здесь что-то писать, пусть даже предсмертную записку. Обычно такие люди не страдают фигней, как мы, и как добропорядочные суициденты не дожидаются ухода в небытие через несколько месяцев-лет-десятков лет (бедняжки), а делают это здесь и сейчас. А те, кто сюда приходят, как раз таки имеют, пусть и маленькие, но все же шансы на изменения в своей жизни, и быть может даже желание или надежду измениться, получить какую-то помощь, совет.

А в чем, собственно говоря, по твоему мнению, цель и задача СУ форума? 

Ох, даже мечтать не смел, что меня однажды нарекут проповедником жизни. Друзья бы точно поржали над этим)) Собственно, тема вполне “в тему”. Парень закомплексован и на этой волне не хочет жить. Я лишь озвучил очевидную вещь, дал, так сказать, кому-то пищу для размышления. Можно пойти вскрыться прямо сейчас, мне в принципе до лампочки, ибо никто из присутствующих не является мне даже знакомым. А можно попробовать использовать “черную дыру” в своих целях, попросту задавить весом тщетности бытия или обычным нежеланием жить собственные страхи, мешающие жить более комфортной жизнью. В конце концов 1 больше, чем 0. Пока ты жив, можно что-то попробовать изменить.

P>S>  Мои слова вовсе не мотивейшн к жизни, ибо я сам суицидент. И попытка с год назад была. И даже пару дней назад чуть не вскрылся. Тело стало неадекватно себя вести и я решил отложить свой уход. Не сегодня, так завтра, спешить некуда. Переживу как-нибудь))

----------


## brusnika

..

----------


## brusnika

..

----------


## Eleuterius

> Молодой альфа-самец, друзья, всё есть, крутой там тачки, квартиры, покупаю проституток. - ну если вкраце, то так всё это звучит.Чего тогда, спрашивается, не хватает? Лукавите где-то явно.


 А что, толстый кошелек когда-то являлся спасательной таблеткой от всех загонов? Богатые не плачут?) Тем более у парня просто машина и квартира, что не является чем-то выдающимся. Может он тупо страшный, и от комплекса неполноценности так просто не избавишься, особенно без опыта отношений, даже если у тебя мерседес с собственным водителем и квартира в центре. Да и проститутки не стоят космических денег, в МСК за 14к на два часа в салоне можно спокойно найти девушку, которая в реальной жизни на тебя вряд ли бы посмотрела. Не такие уж это большие деньги. Да и сомневаюсь, что он вызывает их каждый день.

----------


## jozh

> можно , конечно , попинать себя за лень , как пишет товарищь jozh


 Я ничего не писал про лень. Я писал про нежелание.
Причины жить очень просты. Мы меняемся с течением жизни. И очень сильно. И совершенно не представляем свои реакции на происходящее лет через 20-30-40. А они гарантированно будут ОЧЕНЬ сильно отличаться от нынешних. Когда-то я всерьез собирался умереть из-за насмешки девушки, которая мне нравилась. Вот такая запредельная гордыня. Сейчас эта девушка - страшная и жалкая полустаруха. С мертвыми глазами. И мне бесконечно жаль ее. А себя нет. Осознана гордыня и она утратила надо мной силу. Нужно было только дожить до такого момента. Причина? Еще какая!

----------


## brusnika

..

----------


## brusnika

..

----------


## brusnika

..

----------


## jozh

> Даже сейчас в ваших сообщениях сквозит, ах, вот я такой крутой. А она сука, старая, страшная, с мертвыми глазами. И нихрена вы не осознали свою гордость и эгоизм. Так и будете манипулировать людьми. Это не поведение суицидников. Это эгоизм чистой воды  и гордыня бесконечная.


 Пожалуйста, приведите пример моего манипулирования людьми.

----------


## trypo

цель и задача су-форума :
осветить различные подходы к данной тематике , коих не мало.
жить вопреки (проповедники жизни .. попробуй жить , коли нечего терять и тп ,
если уж меряешь на себя эту роль - не скромничай признать , кто ты есть).
философы смысла (различные товарищи , следующие различным учениям).
принимающие вариант : суицид - тоже выход .. без жалости , без упреков ,
потому что у каждого своя жизнь и своя смерть , которой не поделиться ни с кем.
я не проповедую смерть , но я признаю право каждого решать ,
как ему жить и как умирать.
есть просто любопытные , есть извращенцы и поехавшие.
и ряд других подходов , наверняка , тоже есть.

про десять лет .. я не призываю всех подыхать направо и налево ,
меня вообще не интересуют смерти других людей , в том числе и с этого форума,
а так же из реальной жизни ,
и меня не стоит подписывать под нерешительность , сказал слово - делай и прочее.
я не ребенок - на меня это никак не влияет.
у каждого здесь , да и везде , есть свои личные обстоятельства , своя грань.
моя грань неизбежна - если я не сдохну до нее случайной смертью ,
перешагнув , у меня будет лишь один путь.
без опций , без надежд , без спасения - безоглядный суицид.

----------


## Eleuterius

> цель и задача су-форума :
> ....


 Прошу прощения, у меня не было намерения подписывать кого-либо под нерешительность. Если это так выглядит со стороны, то только из-за моей собственной глупости. Понимаю, насколько сильную, находящиеся здесь ребята, могут испытывать боль. И то что они прямо здесь и сейчас что-то пишут, это вовсе не означает, что их боль иллюзорна или что их желание умереть недостаточно сильное, нет гарантий что они и завтра здесь появятся. Я сам через это прошёл, точнее прохожу. 

 Я так же считаю, что каждый человек вправе самостоятельно решать, что со своей жизнью делать, все уже давным давно взрослые мальчики и девочки. Решение жить дальше или уйти кажется мне философским; никакого реального значения оно не имеет. МОжно найти тысячу причин, чтобы жить, и ничуть не меньше, чтобы умереть. Во мне просто в очередной раз проснулся мамкин бунтарь (если на форуме “счастье везде” меня дергает написать о тщетности и просто дерьмовой жизни, то на форуме “счастье ложь” тянет написать что-нибудь позитивное). Возможно, детское стремление сохранить статус КВО (если брать модель, в которой мир недуален). В общем я просто озвучил одну из версий, возможных вариантов/выходов. Каждый сам уже решит, что ему делать со своей жизнью.

----------


## Каролина

Как твои дела обстоят на сегодняшний день?

----------

